# Dc. Va. Wv. Md. Dc.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Todays weather was forecast to be great-not much wind, good air quality and (for the summer around here) fairly low temps. Our early week ride had hammered us into some kind of shape.

It was the perfect chance to do a ride with some style. I'd been thinking about this one for a while; get in three states (Virginia, West Virginia and Maryland) and the District in one ride. Inside the Beltway you can actually get Virginia, Maryland and DC in about a 10 mile ride, up by the neck of Maryland you can get Pennsylvania, Maryland and West Virginia in about 15 miles of riding and out by Harpers Ferry you can get Virginia, West Virginia and Maryland in less than 5 miles. Including the District adds enough challange so that not everyone is going to be able to do it in a day but it isn't so hard that riders in shape would really have much of a problem.

We got on the bikes in the alley behind the house which meant that we picked up DC right away. 3 miles later we crossed the Key Bridge into Virginia, just like that we were half way to our goal (well not in distance but you know what I mean). Then it was a quick 45 miles on the Custis Trail and the W&OD.

We were early enough so that for the most part the MUTs were busy but not crazy.

Miss M was flying and I just hung on waiting for her to tire a bit.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

From the end of the W&OD in Purcellville we took fairly busy roads north and west on our way to the Shenendoah River, West Virginia and Harpers Ferry. Harpers Ferry is located at the confluence of the Potomac and Shenandoah Rivers. Since both of the rivers cut deep notches in the hills we had some climbing to do. Plus it turned out that the forecasters got the winds wrong.

At least we were riding into the wind on our way to the turnaround. Tailwind finish!

We wern't in West Virginia all that long but the point was that we were there. To exit Harpers Ferry into Maryland we were going to have to take the Railroad Trestle. As soon as we were on the Trestle we had actually reached Maryland and our ride was over (except for that getting home thing  ). Miss M rode as much of it as she could but the last 50 feet were a bit much even for someone as motivated as her.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Miss M had pulled most of the way out, now it was my turn.

Off the trestle we were on the tow path for just a bit. The rivers here are really popular for tubing and fishing and the place was packed. It wasn't long before got off the path and rode through the (really ugly) towns of Sandy Hook, (not quite as bad) Knoxville and (actually ok) Brunswick where we planned to stop for lunch. Alas we hit town a little too early for lunch at our favorite Italian place.

We made do.

Then we hit the towpath hard. The section from Brunswick to Monocacy was pretty empty and we were flying.

Then it was more hills before our last stop about 30 miles from home.

For a summer ride you can't go wrong with cookies, milk, gatorade and ice.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Instead of our usual tow path finish we stuck to River Road. A little hillier but very direct with a nice shoulder. 

Did I mention the tailwinds? We were flying. I was at the front most of the way after the food kicked in which actually felt pretty nice. When we finally reached the District we had only about 3 miles to go and we just cruised on home a couple hours sooner than we expected.

Perhaps we should have added Pennsylvania. That would add at least 50 miles to what turned out to be 135 miles (not even a double!).

Hmmmmmm, 4 states plus the District..............something to think about.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Miss M's calves scare me. Hell, they'd scare Chuck Norris AND the iPhone.

Looks like she doesn't appreciate those people on the MUT slowing her down.


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

WOW!!! You guys ROLL!!! Agree with Dr. ROebuck on those calves!! Land o'Goshen!!!


----------

